# Gore Canyon Play Park?



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Not knowing anything recent I know they were shooting for April of this year:

New Play Park Comes to Colo’s Pumphouse Run; New Whitewater Park to Be Completed by April 2015 - Paddling Life

With the winter being mild would hope they are on schedule, would love to hear an update as well.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

It has been done for about a month. They were doing the final grade in the middle of Feb. We'll see what the wave does with more water. Looks like it could be pretty good.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

People better not use this wave an excuse not to do a second lap...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Nobody will be skipping a second lap to do it at 600 cfs. It wasn't working at all at that level. Hopefully it's better with more water.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

I will def skip my 3rd lap to talk shit and watch people surf


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I live right up HW 131 from there, I really need to drive down and check it out.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

photos? videos?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is link to where its located up stream of hand ramp:
http://www.co.grand.co.us/DocumentCenter/View/2288


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

More info and pics:
Gore Canyon Whitewater Park - Upper Colorado River Wild and Scenic Alternative Management Plan


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks. I'd seen those. was hoping with the warm weather and water on the rise that someone got out there and used it.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Not much to see right now. They were working a backhoe on it today and the area is still a construction zone. I'm sure they would rather people stayed off it while they are working.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was there last Sunday, still looks a bit rough. Large island in the middle of the river and two wave. At higher water the whole island will be submerged. They are building a viewing platform now. It will be interesting to see what it is like at high water.


----------



## MountainManJake (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I hope that is not the finished product


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

River left looks surfable. Hopefully it will connect and form one wider wave at higher water.

That island looks like it'll just wash away.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> River left looks surfable. Hopefully it will connect and form one wider wave at higher water.
> 
> That island looks like it'll just wash away.


I was thinking same thing, island will be gone after high water.


----------



## MountainManJake (Apr 9, 2012)

*video*

Sounded like they were still fine tuning it. When I was there the engineer was surveying and deciding on what the contractors were going to do next. They said they'd probably be working on it for another 3 weeks or so. This is just what i gathered from chatting with the contractors, so I'm def not an "official source". A work in progress maybe, but very exciting, and most importantly should help guarantee in-stream flows.


----------



## WildScenic UpperC (May 28, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> More info and pics:
> Gore Canyon Whitewater Park - Upper Colorado River Wild and Scenic Alternative Management Plan


The link to upcowildandscenic.com does not have the most current information. Grand County is taking the lead on the construction project and is developing a webpage with pics and updates. Details coming soon.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*Clarity*

Does anyone have any current water clarity info due to construction/leftover sediment?

Floated Statebridge to 2bridges yesterday and it was pretty murky but I assumed it was snow melt. We did put in at about 5pm so snow probably did have a factor.

Anywyas, looking to floatfish Pumphouse to radium today and wondering how the water looks up that way?

THanks


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Dear God,

Please let this new whitewater feature on the Colorado River turn into a monstrous hydraulic that removes bikini tops and destroys fishermen, children, the elderly, paddle boarders, duckiers, novices, commercial rafting trips, and Texans. Lord, we really need more carnage this year, and every year to come. Please help unsuspecting families out for a weekend float get surfed, maybe even flipped, with the contents of their coolers emptied and drenched.

God, please make this river feature so violent and treacherous that the victims feel compelled to file complaints. 

Everybody pray with me.




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

tango said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please let this new whitewater feature on the Colorado River turn into a monstrous hydraulic that removes bikini tops and destroys fishermen, children, the elderly, paddle boarders, duckiers, novices, commercial rafting trips, and Texans. Lord, we really need more carnage this year, and every year to come. Please help unsuspecting families out for a weekend float get surfed, maybe even flipped, with the contents of their coolers emptied and drenched.
> 
> ...



I love it! Less bikini tops the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

$100 it washes away if they leave it like it is. Are they adding concrete? If not the small filler rocks in between the anchored stuff is gone with another 1000 cfs.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Paddled gore this weekend. Feature still needs more water to make it work. That's a shame because it should work at 850 cfs. The colorado spends most of its season in the 600-1300 rage, which should be the sweet spot for the design. Somewhat disappointed in what has the potential to be a great feature. We will see what runoff brings.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

tango said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please let this new whitewater feature on the Colorado River turn into a monstrous hydraulic that removes bikini tops and destroys fishermen, children, the elderly, paddle boarders, duckiers, novices, commercial rafting trips, and Texans. Lord, we really need more carnage this year, and every year to come. Please help unsuspecting families out for a weekend float get surfed, maybe even flipped, with the contents of their coolers emptied and drenched.
> 
> ...


Yes. I hate Texans and love titties.


----------



## eaproductions (May 8, 2009)

*First ever Pumphouse freestlye rodeo*

Hey any updates on how worthy this feature will be when done and when it will be finished? Guestimate of best levels? We are threatening to run kayak rodeo and SUP surf events there during Gore Fest weekend...would be that Sunday August 23rd. Realizing there might not be much water, hoping we would have at least 1K during festival weekend. And of course if we can beg a bit of extra water from the powers to be over fest weekend will try! Think snow!


----------



## Soupedupvinyl (May 8, 2014)

I'm headed over tomorrow to kayak the Upper C. So I'll take some pictures and check it out. Hopefully it'll look better with a bit more water .


----------



## eaproductions (May 8, 2009)

Hey thanks...a bit of surf/freestyle action should be a great addition to the festival!!


----------



## float2boat (May 2, 2014)

*Pumphouse whiteater park*

Here are some pictures of the feature at around 860 CFS. Wave is STEEP. Its starting to look nice and am excited to see it with a bit more juice!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

This is looking goooood!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe I don't know anything about waves, but it looks to me like there's no pile to keep you in there. 

Freestyle event at Gore fest sounds awesome.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

KSC said:


> Maybe I don't know anything about waves, but it looks to me like there's no pile to keep you in there.
> 
> Freestyle event at Gore fest sounds awesome.


Steep green waves are great for SUP.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Glassy! sup wave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SuperCritical (Mar 2, 2008)

*Send in the Wolf*

Glassy SUP wave?! Stand up pussies are just old kayakers who's backs hurt too much, their belly's are too fat to fit in a boat and lost their roll. A glassy wave at the bottom of Gore is a travesty. We need a wave that I can blunt my jefe and one to flip any rafts launching at 1 so there is no more chachi traffic there. Somebody needs to call in Oldschooler, the only designer that has made a real kayak wave. A Gore feature needs to live up to the canyon above it. He needs to take his paddle and bitch slap that designer and then slap the water and create a feature like he did at Vail and at Glenwood and how he created Corner Pocket... R.I.P. Like Moses slapping the Red Sea to deliver the chosen boaters and leaving all of you Canaanites to drowned in the wake.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

SuperCritical said:


> Glassy SUP wave?! Stand up pussies are just old kayakers who's backs hurt too much, their belly's are too fat to fit in a boat and lost their roll. A glassy wave at the bottom of Gore is a travesty. We need a wave that I can blunt my jefe and one to flip any rafts launching at 1 so there is no more chachi traffic there. Somebody needs to call in Oldschooler, the only designer that has made a real kayak wave. A Gore feature needs to live up to the canyon above it. He needs to take his paddle and bitch slap that designer and then slap the water and create a feature like he did at Vail and at Glenwood and how he created Corner Pocket... R.I.P. Like Moses slapping the Red Sea to deliver the chosen boaters and leaving all of you Canaanites to drowned in the wake.



You sound like a joy to be on the river with. All hail the mighty King of the River! 

Member since 08 and only 8 posts. I smell troll!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

*Gore WWP*

Looking Good


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Signorini said:


> Looking Good


What was the flow when those pictures were taken?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

That was taken today. 

Nice work Aaron. Looks like your tweaks made it sweet. 

SuperCritical, looks like you can loop your Jefe now. Be sure to post up a pic here.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mut said:


> That was taken today.
> 
> Nice work Aaron. Looks like your tweaks made it sweet.
> 
> SuperCritical, looks like you can loop your Jefe now. Be sure to post up a pic here.


Is it still roped off or is it open?


----------



## float2boat (May 2, 2014)

^
Caleb it was not roped off when I was there...


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*This weekend?*

Anyone heading up there this weekend? 

Kim


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is a bunch of pictures I took of my friend and I messing around on the wave today! Super sick feature guys thanks so much!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...2668527&type=1


----------

